# manually mark a port as installed



## DiscmanDaemon (Dec 30, 2018)

Hello all,
I am attempting to build firefox on ARM64. As you may know, this is problematic on account of Rust (a dependency of Firefox) being broken on aarch64. However, thanks to the efforts of the rust port team, there are some binary versions of Rust I want to try out and see if firefox can be built utilizing these binaries. However, although all the necessary binaries are in place, the build fails due to make believing that Rust is not installed (since it wasn't installed via pkg nor port/make) and thus tries to build rust and fails due to Rust being marked as broken on aarch64...

I suspect this can be overcome by manually marking Rust as installed somehow, but I am not familiar enough with the ports utilities to know how to do this. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## acheron (Dec 30, 2018)

I would love to know what the 'rust port team' did?

You can't easily register a 'fake' package in the pkgdb. What I did in the past was to comment these two lines : https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd-ports/blob/master/Mk/bsd.gecko.mk#L342 (and line 343)

I'm in the process of creating a port for rust and firefox and will upload them 'soon'.


----------



## acheron (Dec 30, 2018)

There you go:
http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/FreeBSD/aarch64/firefox-64.0_3,1.txz
http://mikael.urankar.free.fr/FreeBSD/aarch64/rust-1.31.1.txz
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=234253

Make sure you run -current with this commit https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=342113


----------



## DiscmanDaemon (Dec 30, 2018)

Perfect! That's precisely what I was trying to put together. Still want to see if I can reproduce the entire build process but the fact it's been done gives me confidence.

This is the bug I was going to link: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=228892
I know there's not an official rust port team but there seems to be a group of knowledgeable volunteers working diligently on bringing us Rust on FreeBSD. Also do you have any idea when that referenced commit is going to land in the mainstream? My organization seems to really want firefox on aarch64 FreeBSD, but obviously we can't be building stuff on -current 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## acheron (Dec 30, 2018)

It's already mainstream in head. It'll be merged in 12-stable and probably 11 soon. I'm not sure if an errata notice will be issued for this bug.


----------



## DiscmanDaemon (Dec 30, 2018)

Perfect. I didn't know if there was a plan to get it into 12. acheron thanks for all the good news going into the new year!


----------

